# Cost of Epipens in NZ



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

Can anyone please shed any light on the approximate costs of child epipens in NZ, I have a daughter with a peanut allergy and want to know whether we would have to buy them (they're provided free on the UK NHS) in NZ and approx cost.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Nowhere has a health care system like the UK. There will generally be co or full payments for some or all health services and have strict eligibility criteria dependent on your visa/residency status. 

Health care in New Zealand - Immigration NZ Knowledgebase

Guide to eligibility for publicly funded health services | Ministry of Health NZ


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Talisman said:


> Can anyone please shed any light on the approximate costs of child epipens in NZ, I have a daughter with a peanut allergy and want to know whether we would have to buy them (they're provided free on the UK NHS) in NZ and approx cost.


They're $135 and can be purchased online at a number of sites.


----------

